# Igor Livits?



## Clash77 (Dec 14, 2006)

Has anyone here worked out with Igor Livits before?I have heard that he
teaches Rukopashnii Boi classes in Colorado.Seems that his approach is
harder style of Systema,from what information I have gathered.Just curious if anyone has experienced this style and their impression of the work?

Regards,Dan


----------



## erich (Dec 15, 2006)

somebody asked this back in April.  Here is the thread:

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32761

I had some brief opportunity to work with him in 2000.  He is a very good martial artist, at that time his style was definately "harder" than systema, rb/combat sambo stuff.  I don't know what he has been up to in the intervening 6yrs...  getting... older...


----------



## Clash77 (Dec 16, 2006)

Erich,

Thanks for the reply and the info.I was curious what his approach was to
hand to hand combat. I have read a little about what he taugh,
mostly what I read was that his style was harder than systema.

In training with him,did his work relate with systema concepts,or was the
approach completely different?Very little info out there about this work,
just very interested in how the two relate. Thanks again for the information.

Regards,Dan


----------



## erich (Dec 28, 2006)

His approach at that time was quite different from systema.  Very hard, aggressive and physical but with smooth quality sambo elements for throws, locks, restraints and ground work.

That said, I met him at a systema seminar.  I don't know how much systema he has practiced in the meantime.  He is talented and his style is certain to have developed since 2000.


----------

